# Country Baked Ham w/ Bourbon Molasses Glaze



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

12-15 lb smoked ham (picnic ham)
whole cloves
1 cup of bourbon
2 cups of molasses (medium or dark)
1 tbsp of pepper corns

Remove skin from ham leaving 1/4 to 1/2 inch of fat on ham. Score fat into diamond shapes and insert cloves in a decorative manner. 

In a saucepan, bring bourbon, molasses and peppercorns to a simmer to cook off the alcohol. (BE CAREFUL), the alcohol WILL FLAME a little. Allow to cool. Put ham on a rack in a baking pan and add approx 1 inch of water and baste with the glaze and bake in a preheated 350 deg oven. depending on weight of the ham the time will vary. (About 20 mins per pound.) Bake for approx 3 hours covered, and last 1/2 hour uncovered basting every 20 mins with glaze. 

NOTE: You can sub maple syrup for the molasses if ya want.


----------

